# Freeze up



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Unit heater


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmm, doesn't look like a gas cock to me.

Ventilation louvers? If so gonna get cold since they can't close.

What's coming out of the unit on the top right??


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

GAN said:


> Hmm, doesn't look like a gas cock to me.
> 
> Ventilation louvers? If so gonna get cold since they can't close.
> 
> What's coming out of the unit on the top right??


Steam line


----------

